# fake corn stalks?



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Does anyone know how to make cheap, realistic, fake corn stalks? Please don't post links to StiltBeastStudios video on it, im not doing that.
Thanks
View attachment 256054


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmm maybe you could use bamboo and rafia. Lots of places sell corn stalks for decorating.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Are you near any farmland? I'd probably drive out in the country and stop at a farmer's house, knock and the door and see if they would let you have or buy some.


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

Bamboo is a good idea and your local store sells corn husk (to make tamales) stuff a few with " well...most anything" then wrap cheap masking tape around them and to connect them to the bamboo (or sticks). By Oct. 31 corn isn't very green anymore.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

scarygrandma said:


> Bamboo is a good idea and your local store sells corn husk (to make tamales) stuff a few with " well...most anything" then wrap cheap masking tape around them and to connect them to the bamboo (or sticks). By Oct. 31 corn isn't very green anymore.


That could work, but i feel like that wouldn't last long


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Real ones would be cheaper & easier to acquire & you'd be surprised at how well they do hold up.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Real ones would be cheaper & easier to acquire & you'd be surprised at how well they do hold up.


I might go with that


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Real ones would be cheaper & easier to acquire & you'd be surprised at how well they do hold up.


This.
I just haven't seen a solution that is cheaper or less time intensive than just buying stalks. Check out local pumpkin patches and corn mazes - if you buy in bulk, you should be able to the price to pretty low per stalk.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

BarryJ said:


> This.
> I just haven't seen a solution that is cheaper or less time intensive than just buying stalks. Check out local pumpkin patches and corn mazes - if you buy in bulk, you should be able to the price to pretty low per stalk.


I'm with you on that , Lowes carried some a few years back but they sell out right away, last year I bought some from a guy selling them by the roadside, he had plenty and told me to come back the next day and he would get more, I followed up and sure enough he was there but yeah they hold up pretty good and they are cheap.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I just bought a bunch of the real thing from kmart tonight. About a $ a stalk. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

internet troll said:


> I just bought a bunch of the real thing from kmart tonight. About a $ a stalk. Might be worth checking out.


These? those are way too expensive, and i don't have a kmart near me.
View attachment 256719


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> These? those are way too expensive, and i don't have a kmart near me.
> View attachment 256719


No, stalks they cut down from a cornfield, some still will corn on them. They had them out front.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

internet troll said:


> No, stalks they cut down from a cornfield, some still will corn on them. They had them out front.


oh, yet another reason i want a kmart close to me. Its not fair


----------

